# Away day to Bute



## gasinayr (27 Aug 2015)

Taking day off work next Friday and going to Bute for a nice day on bike. Great island for cycling, quiet roads and the views are outstanding. Great place for lunch at the south of island ( Kingarth Hotel )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2015)

Enjoy!
Bute is lovely.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Aug 2015)

The views are cracking....
Recommended..
(reminds oneself..must get back over)


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Aug 2015)

Don't eat chips in Rothesay Winter Gardens, because seagulls.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Aug 2015)

marknotgeorge said:


> Don't eat chips in Rothesay Winter Gardens, because seagulls.



Because Seagulls what?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Because Seagulls what?


The seagulls just ate him...
he was posting live....


----------



## gasinayr (30 Aug 2015)

does anyone know if the cycle path between Lunderston Bay and inverkip has been done yet


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Aug 2015)

gasinayr said:


> does anyone know if the cycle path between Lunderston Bay and inverkip has been done yet


Somebody answered that question in another post recently, the other day?


It took the local council almost two years to spend the 2013 grant to renew lighting on route 75...


----------



## gasinayr (5 Sep 2015)

Well a good day was had yesterday, weather a bit overcast and slight wind but fine. Had a good run round the island and stopped at Scalpsie Bay where the Seals were putting on a good show. On to The Kingarth Hotel for lunch which was excellent, bit of bother getting leg over bike after lunch. On through Mount Stuart and back to Rothesay and ferry to Wemyss Bay. That is what days off work should be for !
Here's to the next day off.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Sep 2015)

gasinayr said:


> Well a good day was had yesterday, weather a bit overcast and slight wind but fine. Had a good run round the island and stopped at Scalpsie Bay where the Seals were putting on a good show. On to The Kingarth Hotel for lunch which was excellent, *bit of bother getting leg over* bike after lunch. On through Mount Stuart and back to Rothesay and ferry to Wemyss Bay. That is what days off work should be for !
> Here's to the next day off.



and cycling?
Wot a day out


----------



## Sandra6 (12 Sep 2015)

We were in wemyss bay recently and went over to cumbrae with the intention of hiring bikes but the place had been taken over by drunken middle age cowboys so we got the next ferry back!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Sep 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> We were in wemyss bay recently and went over to cumbrae with the intention of hiring bikes but the place had been taken over by drunken middle age cowboys so we got the next ferry back!


@Sandra6 
An unfortunate occurrence but Millport is only part of what you would have cycled..
It is worth the effort to go round the island
The scenery is worth any inconvenience,
lots of picnic opportunities around the island (and a cafe at Fintry Bay)


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the tip, there was a distinct lack of information about what to do when we got there. 
I had expected cycle hire at the ferry port, but we had to pay another £12 for the overcrowded bus just to get to millport. 
It kind of went downhill from there. 
I'll know better if there's a next time.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> Thanks for the tip, there was a distinct lack of information about what to do when we got there.
> I had expected cycle hire at the ferry port, but we had to pay another £12 for the overcrowded bus just to get to millport.
> It kind of went downhill from there.
> I'll know better if there's a next time.


If your up again, 
I'm sure there are more than a few of us on the forum willing to help find/pass on information on the area for you....


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Sep 2015)

It was a recommendation from this site that led us to wemyss bay in the first place, I should've asked better questions. 
We did enjoy our break though.


----------



## gasinayr (21 Sep 2015)

I'm a bit confused here, you say you were at Wemyss Bay and got the ferry to Millport. The ferry for Millport goes from Largs. The ferry from Wemyss Bay goes to Bute ( Rothesay )


----------



## Sandra6 (30 Sep 2015)

Well there wasn't a whole lot happening in wemyss bay so we ventured further afield. Plus largs to cumbrae looked the cheaper option, with hindsight it was the wrong decision.


----------



## gasinayr (1 Oct 2015)

Sorry you had a bad day on Cumbrae, hope it didn't put you off coming back to the west coast. If you do come back and go to bute, there is a bike hire shop opposite the pier in Rothsey


----------



## Sandra6 (1 Oct 2015)

gasinayr said:


> Sorry you had a bad day on Cumbrae, hope it didn't put you off coming back to the west coast. If you do come back and go to bute, there is a bike hire shop opposite the pier in Rothsey


Now you tell me ;-) 
A return visit is definitely on the agenda, without the cowboys I think it would've been perfect.


----------

